# NEW PET!!! Brachypelma Vagans (mexican red rump tarantula)



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

as you can see 'it' is currently just over 1cm. i got it yesterday so i'll wait a day or 2 to try feeding, any suggestions on names? :flrt:


----------

